# Need help installing vBulletin.v3.8.1 on server 2000



## bloodhacker2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Guys i am kinda lost on how to make this work, so let me start off telling you guys what i have.

windows 2000 server with sql 2005, and i have a website on that server right now.
what i am trying to do is install vBulletin in my website sub directory so the url address to my vBulletin would be www.websitename.com/forum

So, this is what i did, i downloaded vBulletin, extracted it into a folder called "forum" and stuck that file in my website directory.

now when i go to www.mysitename.com/forum/register.php it wants me to download the file insted of registering it.

what i need to know is how to intall this on server 2000...


----------



## EthanV2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Are you running Apache, MySQL and PHP?

If you've installed IIS along with the SQL Serer, it will not work unless you install PHP and MySQL because vBulletin is a PHP application. But I would reccommend replacing IIS with Apache simply because PHP will be more stable and secure on Apache.

Look around the internet a little, you'll find a ton of guides showing you how to set up Apache, MySQL and PHP.


----------

